# Found baby pigeon, Please Help



## Splinter (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi All, I need help I found a baby wood pigeon yesterday whilst at work in the warehouse. He is nearly fully feathered so to start with I thought that maybe he was learning to fly and just got lost so I placed him outside on the grass near some trees but after about 5 minutes 3 nasty crows started to attack I chased these away and decided to take him home. He is in a large box now in my garage I have given him a small towel so he can sleep, I have also placed a bowl of water in there with him and put some bread soaked in water in a bowl and finally sprinkled some dry breat which has seeds in it over the floor. 

He was very quite last night so I just left him this morning before I went to work I went in to change his water and food and he seemed a little more alert and he has pooed so I'm guessing that must be a good sign.

I really dont know if I have done the right thing by taking him home, or if I'm caring for him correctly please can someone give me advice so I can give this little guy the best chance.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*squab*



Splinter said:


> Hi All, I need help I found a baby wood pigeon yesterday whilst at work in the warehouse. He is nearly fully feathered so to start with I thought that maybe he was learning to fly and just got lost so I placed him outside on the grass near some trees but after about 5 minutes 3 nasty crows started to attack I chased these away and decided to take him home. He is in a large box now in my garage I have given him a small towel so he can sleep, I have also placed a bowl of water in there with him and put some bread soaked in water in a bowl and finally sprinkled some dry breat which has seeds in it over the floor.
> 
> He was very quite last night so I just left him this morning before I went to work I went in to change his water and food and he seemed a little more alert and he has pooed so I'm guessing that must be a good sign.
> 
> I really dont know if I have done the right thing by taking him home, or if I'm caring for him correctly please can someone give me advice so I can give this little guy the best chance.


you have given him hope for survival,,he may eat offeed wild bird food,pigeon seeds,,if not use kaytee wild bird food in powdered form(read the label,,pet stores,walmart carry this stuff,,keep him at room temp,,when fully feathered he will start the flapping and go for a test flight,,good job--sincerely james waller


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

Some help at this site http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/pigeonresource.html which has instructions for how to care for it and links to wildlife rescue centres


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you for helping this pigeon. You did the right thing to take him and get him to the safe place.
If you can post a picture, it will help to give you more information.
Depending on the age of the bird, it may be that he doesn’t know how to feed. It may be that he needs hand feeding. You can try to give him a dish with wild bird seeds and monitor if he is eating. Bread is not good for him. If he eats alone, than it is fine, but if not, than you can follow this procedure:
Take come defrosted peas or corn, warm them under the hot water (not to warm).
Take bird in your lap and wrap it in t-shirt, towel or similar, so that only head shows (this is to prevent wings flapping and wiggling – but not too tight)
Open his beak gently and pop pea or corn in the mouth. Let him swallow.
Repeat procedure with 40~50 pieces of pea/corn twice a day (mornings and afternoons).
If you can organize bird cage or dog carrier and line it with newspaper it will be more secure than box to keep him in.


----------



## Splinter (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I have included some pics of my little guy in my album, my thoughts now are that he may be a dove.

Feel free to comment.


----------

